# Mysterious eggs



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

When I did water change and cleaned gravel, I noticed some eggs mixed with debris. I do not know whom they belong to. I have pepper cory, BNP, neon tetra, flame tetra, glowlight tetra and angelfish. I do not believe they belong to tetra because tetra egg will not be that big. I do not think they belong angelfish, either. I suspect they may be from BNP or pepper cory. The big BNP (3") is a female. Other two BNPs are still young (1.5"). Three pepper cories are around 1". Does any one have an idea ? I hope that the transparent eggs can be hatched.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Those look kind of like angelfish eggs or even tetras. Not corydoras or bnp for sure.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

All flame tetra are male. All glowlight are female. I am not sure about three neon. Tetra eggs are usually very round. These are elongated. Angelfish eggs are supposed to stick on flat surface rather than scattered in gravel. I forgot to mention that I have a zebra snail. Snail eggs are supposed on flat surface as well. Any suggestion ?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You've just answered your own question. if it's not cories, tetras, or angels....deductive reason will suggest that is snail eggs. 
https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=MM8eUZatHKfp2QXak4HABQ


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

I believe that they are snail eggs.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

okay, they look like bnp eggs aside from the fact that they aren't clustered they way they would normally be. bottom line... throw them in a tumbler and see what hatches.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, most eggs becomes solid white with fungus.


----------



## Grandwitch (Jan 30, 2013)

BNP eggs are usually Orange to Yellowish in color. Cory eggs are round and white and sticky. I'd lay my money on the snail!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The mother who just released the eggs should be providing some protection to them, even being her first experience..hey wouldn't know what to do from pure drive and instinct, but they'll (otherwise she will) know.

I'd suspect it was introduced with plants and are some species of snail. Any successful brooding with pairs of fish, you can be so proud for raising.


----------

